
Keeping in touch with friends without social media is hard - zolland
https://saasbootstrap.com/keeping-in-touch-with-friends-without-social-media-is-hard/
======
partyboat1586
The link to doveloop.com is dead.

~~~
zolland
Shoot there might be something wrong with my DNS records. I just updated it in
the post, thanks for the heads up!

~~~
partyboat1586
Np, Working now :)

